# motor oil on driveway



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not rich. I drive an 89 escort wagon. It leaked motor oil on my customers driveway. (Not a lot, probably less than 2 quarts)
the lady of the house has flipped out because I tracked it through her house and soiled the carpets.

#1 wiping it up WAS NOT MY IDEA
#2 now she wants ME to pay for carpet cleaning. 

I've tried wiping up the spots, but it's just smearing it around.

Thoughts?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

What is aggravating, is that not many people are going to see these stains....it's a GATED community.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I would argue that she didn't post any " NO PARKING IN THE DRIVEWAY" signs. That will totally get you off the hook.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Concrete driveway?

Kitty litter, tsp, Drylock Etch progression worked for this guy:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Man that's a bummer, I get asked every day how to remove it on a drive way. If it's still fresh use brake cleaner. If that dos not work you are going to have a hard time most the products that claim to work don't. For the carpet use Zep purple de greaser and follow with a carpet extractor with water. Wish you luck because it might not work.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

CApainter said:


> I would argue that she didn't post any " NO PARKING IN THE DRIVEWAY" signs. That will totally get you off the hook.



Nor was there ample signage for her, "NO OIL SPILL" rule.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I would make you pay to clean my carpents as well gated community or not. Its someone's house and you damaged the carpet. Be a man and pay to have it cleaned. If you won't fix it I would expect a lawsuit brought against you.

Also why the hell would you park a car in some ones driveway that leaks 2 quarts of oil. That's half the oil your car holds.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

You guys should check High Fiber's other threads he's started. Most of them are actually pretty entertaining. PWG was pretty much bang on above.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Go over it with a really dark paint. Out of sight out of mind.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I would argue that she didn't post any " NO PARKING IN THE DRIVEWAY" signs. That will totally get you off the hook.


Or at the very least she should have posted a, "No Parking A POS Vehicle In The Driveway" sign.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You guys should check High Fiber's other threads he's started. Most of them are actually pretty entertaining. PWG was pretty much bang on above.


Hey,wasn't there some whining lately about this place being a graveyard? Buckle up,boys!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey,wasn't there some whining lately about this place being a graveyard? Buckle up,boys!


Buckled. Ok go.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

high fibre said:


> I'm not rich. I drive an 89 escort wagon. It leaked motor oil on my customers driveway. (Not a lot, probably less than 2 quarts)
> the lady of the house has flipped out because I tracked it through her house and soiled the carpets.
> 
> #1 wiping it up WAS NOT MY IDEA
> ...


When you go to work Monday pull your car up a few inches from the Oil stain and let the transmission fluid leak over the oil stain

Problem solved look lady there's no Oil stain anymore


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

high fibre said:


> I'm not rich. I drive an 89 escort wagon. It leaked motor oil on my customers driveway. (Not a lot, probably less than 2 quarts)
> the lady of the house has flipped out because I tracked it through her house and soiled the carpets.
> 
> #1 wiping it up WAS NOT MY IDEA
> ...


She is obviously being unreasonable and should pay you double for causing you emotional duress. 

haha been awhile.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

You can't color match the carpet???

What kind of painter are you! Lol


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Grab the cat, throw it in a bucket of oil, and then let it loose in the house.

Wan't your fault

easy peasy

(freaking noobs, don't now how to cover their asses)


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

This post is bogus 2 quarts of oil lets say 8 hrs. at the house . Motor holds 5 quarts you would have to have cases of oil just to drive around. How can you walk in oil and track it in the house. Wildbill got it check out other posts from high fibre..............If it was a true story he is in the wrong business.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

pacific paint said:


> This post is bogus 2 quarts of oil lets say 8 hrs. at the house . Motor holds 5 quarts you would have to have cases of oil just to drive around. How can you walk in oil and track it in the house. Wildbill got it check out other posts from high fibre..............If it was a true story he is in the wrong business.


I always thought high fibre was a conscientious member. I don't think he would post something bogus. It's just unfortunate he works for such picky people.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I always thought high fibre was a conscientious member. I don't think he would post something bogus. It's just unfortunate he works for such picky people.


Going back through his posts, it is pretty funny to see how many people get so serious and upset at the stuff he's posting. I seem to think his trick is that he stays away long enough in between threads that people forget his previous ones and take them seriously. That, on top of the fact that he sounds reasonably sincere enough to get away with it.

From getting stoned on the job, to getting drunk to plugging up the customers toilet... This man's done it all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You guys should check High Fiber's other threads he's started. Most of them are actually pretty entertaining. PWG was pretty much bang on above.


Now my mind is blown.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

C'mon, don't insult High by calling him a TROLL, he's more of an elite SNIPER from a balcony or high rise window 

More surgical hit and run than a slow trawler. :thumbsup:


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Going back through his posts, it is pretty funny to see how many people get so serious and upset at the stuff he's posting. I seem to think his trick is that he stays away long enough in between threads that people forget his previous ones and take them seriously. That, on top of the fact that he sounds reasonably sincere enough to get away with it.
> 
> From getting stoned on the job, to getting drunk to plugging up the customers toilet... This man's done it all.


My favorite was the one about sleeping on the customers couches


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

One post I remembered, he treated his employees to taco's and Coors on on a job site. I thought that was pretty generous. I think his only beef was some cans and wrappers weren't picked up. I think the post was in response to a clean job site thread, or something.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PRC said:


> My favorite was the one about sleeping on the customers couches


My favourite quote from that thread:
"my boss was fast asleep on the couch and drooling on the pillow"


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

One of my faavorite quotes by John in the Stoned-workers thread 



high fibre said:


> They have been threatening to mutiny and head out to colorado or Washington,,,they all show up together in some crazy van,,,,and they're all buddies,,if they leave me I am screwed!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My favourite quote from that thread:
> "my boss was fast asleep on the couch and drooling on the pillow"


that's almost sig line worthy.

Personally I would substitute "*I*" for "*my boss*"

even though they are both the same narcissistic egomaniac asswipe .


----------



## Right Source (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh. This was a good one.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Is this the limited edition "Exxon Valdez" Ford Escort wagon? Those are VERY tough to find here in the South--PM sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Just put the brush down now and walk away...ok, run. Something tells me it's just not gonna work out for ya dude.sorry.


----------

